# Metropolis Ark 4 - Brimming With Uncontainable Energy



## ChrisSiuMusic

This is a big one. Orchestral Tools recently released Metropolis Ark 4, the newest addition to their Ark series. This one is unique in its approach however. Please enjoy!


----------



## MatteoCarlito

Hi Chris, hello everybody. Thanks for accepting me.
I am a newbie, i have a question.
If i have to go for a 1 Composer tool, which i should use between the four Ark's?
I saw this beautiful review, but i can't understand which should be the main differences between the four Ark's.
Second question, but i think it's a matter of taste, which should i go between one of The Metropolis, or Albion 1, or Jaeger? 

Thanks! 
Matteo


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

MatteoCarlito said:


> Hi Chris, hello everybody. Thanks for accepting me.
> I am a newbie, i have a question.
> If i have to go for a 1 Composer tool, which i should use between the four Ark's?
> I saw this beautiful review, but i can't understand which should be the main differences between the four Ark's.
> Second question, but i think it's a matter of taste, which should i go between one of The Metropolis, or Albion 1, or Jaeger?
> 
> Thanks!
> Matteo


What kind of music are you writing Matteo? If it’s huge and epic, start with 1. If you need quiet but still epic, 2. If you need epic percussion and stabbing hits, 3. If you want smaller ensembles and definition, 4.


----------



## MatteoCarlito

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> What kind of music are you writing Matteo? If it’s huge and epic, start with 1. If you need quiet but still epic, 2. If you need epic percussion and stabbing hits, 3. If you want smaller ensembles and definition, 4.



Hi Chris! i am going for small ensembles and definition, but the Ensembles you have reviewed seems also pretty epic to me! (which is a pro). My concern or doubt is: maybe they improved their technology between the four Ark's, and this fourth maybe is a little updated in samples?

And, second, did you had the chance to try also Jaeger or Albion? You would still go for Metropolis? Thanks.
Matteo


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

MatteoCarlito said:


> Hi Chris! i am going for small ensembles and definition, but the Ensembles you have reviewed seems also pretty epic to me! (which is a pro). My concern or doubt is: maybe they improved their technology between the four Ark's, and this fourth maybe is a little updated in samples?
> 
> And, second, did you had the chance to try also Jaeger or Albion? You would still go for Metropolis? Thanks.
> Matteo


I'd say the quality between all the samples is very consistent, so you won't have to worry about updated quality in this one. They actually released a small update for the other Arks recently, so many bugs in those were fixed. 

I've never tried Jaeger or Albion, but for my style of writing, I prefer the Ark series. I prefer the overall sound as well.


----------



## Land of Missing Parts

Excellent video as always, Chris. 

For me, there's nothing like a live unfiltered walkthrough by a user to help me understand a library. I wish Orchestral Tools would go back to sending you pre-release copies for review.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

Land of Missing Parts said:


> Excellent video as always, Chris.
> 
> For me, there's nothing like a live unfiltered walkthrough by a user to help me understand a library. I wish Orchestral Tools would go back to sending you pre-release copies for review.


Thanks man. I’m looking forward to diving into their upcoming player and libraries, that’s exciting.


----------



## muziksculp

@ChrisSiuMusic ,

Thanks for the MA-4 Walkthrough/Review. It was very helpful, and fun watching.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

muziksculp said:


> @ChrisSiuMusic ,
> 
> Thanks for the MA-4 Walkthrough/Review. It was very helpful, and fun watching.


You're welcome! Thanks for watching


----------



## SAM CA

Oh man, I've been avoiding Orchestral Tools on purpose. I know if I get one, I'll probably want to get everything else as well and with that comes storage space, SSDs...etc. Thanks for the review.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

SAM CA said:


> Oh man, I've been avoiding Orchestral Tools on purpose. I know if I get one, I'll probably want to get everything else as well and with that comes storage space, SSDs...etc. Thanks for the review.


I caved long ago...good on you man. Thanks for watching


----------



## SAM CA

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I caved long ago...good on you man. Thanks for watching



What is your Orchestral Tools collection now...if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

SAM CA said:


> What is your Orchestral Tools collection now...if you don't mind me asking.


I own the Inspires, Berlin Series (main collections + BWW Exp. B, BB Exp. B), Berlin Symphonic Harps, Metropolis Ark Series, Time Macro, Glory Days, OSR, and Sphere.


----------



## SAM CA

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> I own the Inspires, Berlin Series (main collections + BWW Exp. B, BB Exp. B), Berlin Symphonic Harps, Metropolis Ark Series, Time Macro, Glory Days, OSR, and Sphere.



Ok so your Orchestral Tools collection covers a pretty wide range of instruments. How do they blend with your non orchestral tools libraries?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic

SAM CA said:


> Ok so your Orchestral Tools collection covers a pretty wide range of instruments. How do they blend with your non orchestral tools libraries?


Very well actually, I also use Cinesamples stuff and CSS, so generally the samples are towards the middle ground of being not too wet nor dry.


----------

